# Which side by side



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been wanting a good side by side shotgun for a long time and I am about ready to drop a few thousand and buy one. Below is what I am considering. Anyone have any exeperience with them? Please take a look at them I need some advice!

The Beretta Giubileo II
12 ga

http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_premium_guns_main.htm Click on Giubileon II.

The Ruger Gold Label
12 ga

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=4602&return=Y

The Merkel 147 EL
12 ga

http://www.gsifirearms.com/gsif/prod_detail.asp?prod_id=18

The Merkel 147 E
12 ga

http://www.gsifirearms.com/gsif/prod_detail.asp?prod_id=15

Right now I'm leaning towards the Merkel 147 EL, anyone want to talk me out of it?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Dont know about any of them never fired but the Merkel or w/e looks nice.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

i didn't think I'd ever actually see a Gold Label in person but my brother got one last year. Sweet gun.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I bought that same Merkel in Austria in '84. It is a SWEET gun. I have shot the piss out of mine and it is solid as a rock. Arguably, the best SxS made under 10k.

Resale is good too. I paid $700 for mine new then...


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Heres a good one from Kimber.

http://www.kimberamerica.com/valier.php


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Thumbs up on the Merkel I have a 147E I love it they are light and easy to shoot even with heavy goose loads. I had custom Brielly tubes made for it, makes for a very versatile gun quail to geese and you will always get looks when you take it to the skeet or trap field.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Lee Marvin the movie actor used to shoot Merkel's back in the 1960's when he had the TV series M squad not Mod Squad! He was one of my favorite actors. He was in the movie "The Killers" with Ronald Reagan and Angie Dickensen.

Boy oh boy, that Merkel model 147 SL is the best of the lot as far as looks go, just my opinion is all. Alot of those guns have $ 3,000 worth of wood alone on them!

You could pick up a good used model 21 Winchester for that $ 3,000 figure you mentioned. They are a good double gun for the money.

Bob A.


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

I found a Ruger Gold Label under the tree from "santa" two xmas's ago and really like it.
Very smooth and easy to swing....
I have heard they are considering halting production, but don't know if there is any truth to it.


----------



## ghart (Feb 25, 2006)

You can not go wrong with the Merkel. I own one of the Ruger's and like everything about it except the trigger. My personal favorite is the Parker Reproduction in 20 gauge, try to find a two barrel set.


----------

